# Левосторонний сколиоз пояснично-крестцового отдела 1 ст



## kopaneva (21 Фев 2012)

Здравствуйте. В данный момент нахожусь в декрете, год назад начались сильные приступы в спине, сделала рентген, дали заключение: Левосторонний сколиоз пояснично-крестцового отдела 1 ст. Сакраилизация тела L5, слева - образование неоартроза между поперечным отростком тела L5 и боковой массой тела S1. Объясните, пожалуйста, простым языком, что это. Срочно идти к неврологу или ничего страшного можно подождать. Спасибо.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (21 Фев 2012)

У вас присутствует аномалия развития позвоночника, пятый. последний поясничный позвонок сросся с крестцом в двух местах. В следствии этого процесса позвоночник не может переносить вертикальные перегрузки, так как вы подымаете тяжести, то возникает боль в пояснице.


----------



## kopaneva (21 Фев 2012)

спасибо


----------

